# 8 new born puppies



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

I desperately need help with finding home for puppies ,
which now are 15 days old .

I am taking care so they are nutrient right , and will be healthy, 

I feed mother well, and they are fed from the bottle in addition what she provides for them,

but I can not keep any of them, because have already 3 personal, and 3 another,

halve way dogs .

I am in Tuxpan , Veracruz, if someone would take the dog, I am ready to deliver,
I also will pay for shots and for sterilization .
*I need help !!!*

I was taking care about this halve homeless

( exactly ; it is a home where she hangs around with 2 another dogs,
but owners very often are leaving all of them without any food or water,
for days )

mother during her pregnancy,

I had time to "look around" to explore my options ,

are catastrophic !!

I sent countless emails to the shelter in Chapala, no respond .

I talked already to ALL vets in Tuxpan, went to ALL schools ,
nothing ...

Maybe someone has heart...
thanks

e

5 are girls, 3 boys


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Heartbreaking! We've taken in two dogs/cats(all neutered/spayed) via SPA in San Miguel but quite a distance from you. Typically places with reasonable expat population has some sort of humane shelter. Looking at where you are, any chance Tampico may have one?


----------



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

conklinwh said:


> Heartbreaking! We've taken in two dogs/cats(all neutered/spayed) via SPA in San Miguel but quite a distance from you. Typically places with reasonable expat population has some sort of humane shelter. Looking at where you are, any chance Tampico may have one?



Thank you very much, for answering to my post .

I am not sure what it is SPA .

I am still hoping to find homes for them .

I will adopt one .

FOR EVERYBODY INFORMATION

NO DISTANCE IN MEXICO IS TO LONG FOR ME

TO DELIVER THE PUPPY, IF SOMEONE WOULD 

ADOPT IT !!!!!

PLEASE TO ALL OF YOU WHO ARE READING THIS , IF NOT YOU,
MAYBE SOMEONE WHO YOU KNOW, MAYBE SOME MEXICAN FRIEND,

I PAY ALL VACCINATIONS, AND FOR SPYING THEM 

THEY ARE GOING TO BE VERY GOOD GUARDIAN DOGS , LIKE MOTHER IS , AND I DELIVER WHEREVER IT IS , IF I ONLY HAVE SOME GROUND TO BELIEVE ,
DOG IS GOING TO BE TREATED, LIKE DOG SHOULD BE .

I hate to think, they will end up in the cage in the shelter waiting for this 
1 to million chance...

new pictures coming soon..

regards
e


----------



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

I was wrong, are 6 girls and 2 boys ,
for boys are some chances , for girls , none .

Beautiful 11 years old girl on the pictures is my best friend and is helping me with
puppies .





















this is how they look today

maybe someone would be interested...

regards and greetings from beautiful Tuxpan, Veracruz

e


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Puppies*



evafla said:


> I desperately need help with finding home for puppies ,
> which now are 15 days old .
> 
> I am taking care so they are nutrient right , and will be healthy,
> ...




I have seen people with puppies in a cardboard box outside the Soriana or Walmart giving them away numerous times in the past. I have also seen people selling puppies at "las tianguis".


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

SPA is Society for Protection of Animals and similar to ASPCA in the US. There is a 2nd humane group in San Miguel but can't remember the name.
Had thought that maybe one in Tampico.
Key with SPA is that they do not put any animals to sleep. Dogs that we adopted had been there for four years.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

I definitely want a female. Your pictures did not come through. You mentioned they'd be good guard dogs . . . how big are they? I am looking for a medium sized rescue dog and your taking care of the primary care makes me feel very confident they are well loved and taken care of. I'll be arriving in uruapan michoacan the first of November and looking for a furnished place that will allow my new dog.


----------



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

*Help !!!*










They are ready to go! Please, please, please !

e


----------



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

*Help please ! They are ready to go !*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mexico-expat-forum-expats-living-mexico/91221-8-new-born-puppies.html#post642178



*Please, please, please !!*


----------



## MissMiami (Jun 26, 2011)

I have sent you a PM-please check your message folder...




evafla said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mexico-expat-forum-expats-living-mexico/91221-8-new-born-puppies.html#post642178
> 
> 
> 
> *Please, please, please !!*


----------



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

*With thanka to MissMiami , and to everyone who wants to know , what happened*



MissMiami said:


> I have sent you a PM-please check your message folder...



Dear, dear MM ,

Thank you so very much .

First of all, I am having the news, which I know 
is going to be joy for you .

I ( brought to desperation already), came to the idea to take puppies to university campus .
I found English teacher, had long chat with her,
and she helped me .
All puppies have homes !!! They were taken by the sweetest young girls , students, children from so called "better" homes , well, from homes where parents can afford
to send children to university .
I have all phone numbers, addresses, contacts,
I promised to pay for vaccinations, and for surgery
for small girls puppies . I will have
opportunity to follow their lives and conditions they are in .
Six puppies were given away, I kept two of them .

It would be no problem to found another students
for them, but I got attached so much already , so they stay .
Surely it will change my life and plans quite a bit,
but I will enjoy them very much .
For now , I have some problems with my 5 years old dog ,
which literally wants to move out, I hope this is temporary .

Dear MM , thank you so very much for your offer and generosity , really truly touching .

For now , it can wait , thanks one more time .


It is going to be the biggest pleasure to meet you one day,
and together we can help more these poor, poor animals over here .

the best wishes and greetings

eva 


p.s. I hope my story, can be the help for someone , who would like to put 
puppy in good hands .


----------



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

*With thanks to MissMiami , and to everyone who wants to know , what happened*



MissMiami said:


> I have sent you a PM-please check your message folder...



Dear, dear MM ,

Thank you so very much .

First of all, I am having the news, which I know 
is going to be joy for you .

I ( brought to desperation already), came to the idea to take puppies to university campus .
I found English teacher, had long chat with her,
and she helped me .
All puppies have homes !!! They were taken by the sweetest young girls , students, children from so called "better" homes , well, from homes where parents can afford
to send children to university .
I have all phone numbers, addresses, contacts,
I promised to pay for vaccinations, and for surgery
for small girls puppies . I will have
opportunity to follow their lives and conditions they are in .
Six puppies were given away, I kept two of them .

It would be no problem to found another students
for them, but I got attached so much already , so they stay .
Surely it will change my life and plans quite a bit,
but I will enjoy them very much .
For now , I have some problems with my 5 years old dog ,
which literally wants to move out, I hope this is temporary .

Dear MM , thank you so very much for your offer and generosity , really truly touching .

For now , it can wait , thanks one more time .


It is going to be the biggest pleasure to meet you one day,
and together we can help more these poor, poor animals over here .

the best wishes and greetings

eva 


p.s. I hope my story, can be of help for someone , who would like to put 
puppy in good hands .


----------



## MissMiami (Jun 26, 2011)

evafla said:


> Dear, dear MM ,
> 
> Thank you so very much .
> 
> ...


What a great ending to this story. I look forward to someday sharing a refresca or cafe & admiring the view that I can see in the background of the puppy pictures! Please stay in touch & share some of your experiences SOB.:ranger:


----------



## PinkChili2 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just a heads up...you just may be going through this again in 2 or 3 months if that mama doesn't get spayed. She now knows she has a safe place to have litter after litter after litter!


----------



## grieger-lods (Sep 11, 2011)

*Spaying and nuetering*



PinkChili2 said:


> Just a heads up...you just may be going through this again in 2 or 3 months if that mama doesn't get spayed. She now knows she has a safe place to have litter after litter after litter!


Here in Puebla they have a (I have only seen 1 sign posted) free clinic from time to time at a public school in the Zaragoza neighborhood on a Saturday. Also, a friend recommended a vet to me that charges only 150 pesos. Check around and you may find a free clinic near your puppies or a vet willing to give you a discount for so many of them. We just found an abandoned kitten in parque ecologico and will have him neutered when it is time. He is our baby now. Good luck to you!


----------

